# Openldap doku

## kobler

moin,

wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand lust hätte mit mir einen openldap howto für kleine unt mittelständige netzwerke zu schreiben........

da wie ich gesehn habe das es noch in der deutschen doku fehlt.

mfg

kobler alois

----------

## Marlo

Du kannst   diese  weiterbetreuen. Melde dich bei den Admins und lass dir die Rechte übertragen. Mein Einverständnis liegt ausdrücklich vor. Habe immer weniger Zeit, um das weiter zu entwickeln.

Viel Glück und Danke

Ma

[ Edit: Dabei fällt mir auf, dass ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf das Howto habe. Ein Grund mehr, dass du es weiterbetreust.  :Very Happy:   ]

----------

## kobler

spitze, danke...dann werde ich mir das ganze mal  anschauen und weiter entwickeln und hoffe in der nächsten zeit, das teil in den offizelen dokus reinbringen lassen kann....

mfg

kobler alois

----------

## ian!

Erledigt: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2646192.html#2646192

Solltest nun den Thread editiren können. Ich lass diesen Thread hier mal noch auf, falls es Probleme geben sollte. Falls es funktioniert, lass es uns hier wissen, dann können wir den als DUP zumachen. Danke!

----------

## kobler

spitze, danke funkt schon...nochmals danke an marlboro, werde gleich heute abend loslegen das ich das ganze mal durchgehe....und gleich mal schau was man noch so machen koennte mit samba usw........

----------

## Marlo

Hi kobler,

Viel Spaß dabei!

Ma

PS: Danke ian!

----------

